# Which School Produce the most talent in the NBA?



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

*Best players ever in NCAA*

Which teams do you think produce more superstars to go in the NBA. I think that North Carolina game a couple of great talent

-Michael Jordan
-Vince Carter
-Jerry Stackhouse
-Rasheed Wallace (ECT.)

Duke:

-Elton Brand
-Jay Williams(not prooven yet)
-Mike Dunleavy (not prooven yet)
-Carlos Boozer (not prooven yet)

Wild Cats:

-Mike Bibby

Wake Forest

-Tim Duncan. 

I know there'S other players in those two last teams but I am in a rush, so I think that Tarhills wins.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Best players ever in NCAA*



> Originally posted by <b>James White</b>!
> Which teams do you think produce more superstars to go in the NBA. I think that North Carolina game a couple of great talent
> 
> -Michael Jordan
> ...


Wake Forest? Duncan is their only guy. Why not say Oregon State if you are gonna put Wake? Is this all-time or in the NBA now? You didn't specify. You also left off a lot of guys from Arizona such as, Woods, Dickerson, etc. , and Duke has Hill, Magette, Parks, etc. . This post makes me mad and confuses me at the same time. No UCLA? No Indiana? No Michigan State? No Maryland? No Kansas? Please fix this.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Best players ever in NCAA as your title?

I meged the thread without even looking the thread to the "best college ever". I changed the title to releate to the topic at hand. It is not too much confusing.

Hey Look at Kansas.


I can name a few players. Yes the Heals produce VC, MJ, JW, and and as well as others.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

best threesome ever from one school?how about lsu;
shaq
piston pete
bob petit
dont even think about topping that one,aint going to happen.
as for north carolina i think they have the most on average for a reason.they bring guys in with talent and let them play in a pro setting whereas a duke is more rah rah slap the floor type team.you look at a guy like shavlik randolph at duke, if he had gone to unc they would have showcased his skill level at duke he doesnt dive on the floor enough so he gets banished to the end of the bench.just my opinion of course.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> best threesome ever from one school?how about lsu;
> shaq
> piston pete
> ...


This is kind of easy.

UCLA had tonnes of Hall Of Famers but I would pick, Denise Curry, Bill Walton (best ever), and Abdul-Jabar. Shaq didn't even stay.

Iverson
Ewing
Mutumbo

or

Jordan
two other Hall Of Famers


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> This is kind of easy.
> ...


i dont know who denise curry is but how could you win a 3 on 3 game against ;shaq,petit and pistol.if you're wondering petit was a perenial all pro back in the 50's and 60's.probably the forerunner of the great power forward in basketball?.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont know who denise curry is but how could you win a 3 on 3 game against ;shaq,petit and pistol.if you're wondering petit was a perenial all pro back in the 50's and 60's.probably the forerunner of the great power forward in basketball?.


I know who Petit is. Curry is just one of the *HALL OF FAMERS * which I randomly selected. Shaq wasn't and will not be a *COLLEGE HALL OF FAMER* . Bill Walton was the best college player ever, so he beats Petit. Abdul-Jabar beats Pistol. And Curry, Miller, or another HOFer from UCLA will gladdly handle Shaq.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah I know I forgot a lot of player and teams like:

Michigan State
- Baldies( no need to say more)


UCAL:

-Shareef abould Raheim
Jason Kidd

Perdue:

Sprewell( I am not sure)

Goergetown:

-Allen Iverson
-JYD

Yeah I forgot Grant Hill and Corey for Duke.... 

Anyone can name ore go ahead.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Including players long gone? I don't know, I'd probably have to go with UNC, they've brought a ton of very good players to the league. Don't forget KU. They've brought:

Wilt Chamberlain (Best player ever)
Paul Pierce (Top 10 player right now)
Drew Gooden (Promising youngster)
Raef Lafrentz 

and soon
Kirk Hinrich
Nick Collison


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>James White</b>!
> Yeah I know I forgot a lot of player and teams like:
> 
> Michigan State
> ...


Sprewell played at Bama.

Obviously, you aren't going back very far to find out who the schools had, so why not do some research on your topic first?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

The fact that no one has even mentioned Kentucky just completely puzzles me. What about Georgia Tech? 

Also, the fact that nobody mentioned James Worthy, Sam Perkins, Bob McAdoo, Brad Daughterty and Mr. Smooth himself, Walter Davis, all from UNC.

History boys, history.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> Including players long gone? I don't know, I'd probably have to go with UNC, they've brought a ton of very good players to the league. Don't forget KU. They've brought:
> 
> Wilt Chamberlain (Best player ever)
> ...


Clyde Lovellette, Danny Manning, Jo Jo White and don't forget my fav, Paul Mokeski... JK. LMAO


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> best threesome ever from one school?how about lsu;
> shaq
> piston pete
> ...



That is so ridiculously incorrect. Yeah, Randolph would have played right away at UNC because they had NO decent returning post players. You must remember, though, that Dean Smith refused to start freshmen for much of his career at UNC.

Shavlik's lack of playing time (although it has increased lately) has nothing to do with him not diving on the floor. It has a lot more to do with him being physically undeveloped.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Here is what I made of it, I might have missed some players but most of them are there. But it is hard to argue UNC being the best because they have the most superstars of any college team over the years. But MJ obviously puts them over the top. But Zona and GT have cranked out some fine PG's over the years. And UK is not to bad either. But when I looked at the up-coming prospects, well Duke had the most for my count. But again there players don't always play well in the league for what ever reason. 

*Arizona*
Gilbert Arenas
Mike Bibby
Richard Jefferson
Steve Kerr
Damon Stoudemire
Jason Terry
Loren Woods

*UK*
Derek Anderson
Antonie Walker
Tony Delk
Jamaal Magloire
Nazr Muhammed
Ron Mercer
Walter McCarty
Scott Padget
TayShawn Prince

*North Carolina*
Vince Carter
Joe Forte
Brendan Haywood
Michael Jordan
Antwan Jamison
Jeff McInnis
Jerry Stackhouse
Rasheed Wallace
Scott Williams
Rick Fox

*Duke*
Carlos Boozer
Elton Brand
Mike Dunleavy
Danny Ferry
Corey Maggette
Shane Battier
Cherokee Parks
Jay Williams
Christian Laettner

*Michigan *
Jamal Crawford
Juwan Howard
Chris Webber
Robert Traylor
Jalen Rose

*UCLA*
Dan Gadzuric
Baron Davis
Jerome Moiso
Reggie Miller
Jelani McCoy
Earl Watson

*GT*
Travis Best
Matt Harpring
Kenny Anderson
Dion Glover
Stephon Marbury

*UCONN*
Cliff Robinson
Jake Voskuhl
Caron Butler
Kevin Ollie
Richard Hamilton
Ray Allen


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Just to add to Ozzy's lists...

Arizona: 

Add Sean Elliot, Chris Mills, Brian Williams, Jud Bucheler, Anthony Cook, Tom Tolbert (LMAO!) and Leon Wood. There have been many more who were drafted, but didn't stick.. ala Reggie Geary, Ed Stokes, etc.

Michigan:

Add Glen Rice, Rudy T, Loy Vaught, Terry Mills, Rumeal Robinson, Gary Grant and many more that were drafted, but didn't stick, ala Eric Riley, etc.

UCLA:

The list goes on and on... 

---

Someone needs to put together a complete list and that would be an awesome thing to look at.


----------



## wizard21 (Nov 19, 2002)

Could the best players from any one college beat this?

Tracy McGrady
Kobe Bryant
Kevin Garnett
Jermaine O'Neal
Rashard Lewis
Al Harrington
Darius Miles
Amare Stoudemire
DeShawn Stevenson
Kwame Brown
Eddy Curry
Tyson Chandler?

Yeah I know that the last few arent exactly tearin up the League, but neither did some of the guys on the college lists.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

This thread is pointless in my opinion, since most BIG TIME schools have TONNES of great players, and to name ALL of them in the HISTORY of the sport, it would take a VERY LONG time.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wizard21</b>!
> Could the best players from any one college beat this?
> 
> Tracy McGrady
> ...


UCLA could easily beat that. Duke could. North Carolina could. And the list goes on. 

BTW - Another Arizona guy - Michael Dickerson - accomplisments - Drafted in the first round, traded for Steve Francis, started for more than four years before blowing out his knee. Current Status - Rehabilitating his knee, but when he returns, he will most likely take the starting spot for the Grizzlies back, over Person, Battier, and Giricek.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Kansas*

These are players who played or drafted by the NBA/ABA. Plus alot of these players went to play in other pro leagues, not just only the NBA and the ABA. Kansas produce other players that play in other leagues that are not in this list like Richard "Scooter" Barry Junior (the oldest of the Barry brothers, Brent, John, Drew, and a younger one), Richard Scott, Lester Earl, Kenny Gregory, Steve Woodberry, and others. To Look at which teams Check out this link http://www.kuathletics.com/mensbasketball/alumni/mbbinthepros.html

Black, Charlie 1947-1952
Bohnenstiel, Roger 
Born, B.H.
Bridges, Bill 1962-1975
Brown, Roger 1972-1980
Calloway, Rick 1991
Carroll, Randolph
Chamberlain, Wilt 1959-1973
Chenowith, Eric
Cook, Norm 1976-1978
Crawford, John
Dreiling, Greg 1986-1993, 1994, 1996-1997
Douglas, John 1981-1983
Ellison, Nolen
Eskridge, Jack 1948-1949
Franz, Ron 1967-1973
Guy, Tony
Gooden, Drew 2002-Present
Hancock, Darrin 1995-1997, 2000
Henry, Carl 1984-1986
Hightower, Wayne 1962-1972
Housey, Art
Hunter, Cedric 1992
Jordan, Adonis 1994
Kelley, Alan
Kelley, Dean
Kellogg, Ron
King, Maurice 1959-1960, 1962-1963
Koenigs, Ken
LaFrentz, Raef 1999-Present
Lochmann, Riney 1967-1970
Loneski, Ron
Lopes, Al
Lovellette, Clyde 1953-1964
Magley, David 1982-1983
Manning, Danny 1988-Present (not retired yet)
Marshall, Archie
Martin, Brian 1985-1986
Mokeski, Paul 1979-1991
Nash, Dave
Nobles, Herb
Ostertag, Greg 1996-Present
Pierce, Paul 1999-Present
Pollard, Scot 1998-Present
Pritchard, Kevin 1990-1991 
Randall, Mark 1991-1995
Reich, Gil
Robertson, Ryan 2000
Robisch, Dave 1971-1984
Russell, Pierre 1971-1973
Schnellbacher, Otto 1948-1949
Sloan, Bruce
Suttle, Rick
Stallworth, Bud 1972-1977
Thompson, Calvin
Unseld, George
Vaughn, Jacque 1998-Present
Walters, Rex 1994-2000
Wesley, Walt 1966-1976
White, Jo Jo 169-1981
Wilson, Bobby 1967-1968
Valentine, Darnell 1981-1989


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> This thread is pointless in my opinion, since most BIG TIME schools have TONNES of great players, and to name ALL of them in the HISTORY of the sport, it would take a VERY LONG time.


Well, I just did!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look above


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I just did!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look above


 ! WOW! Thanks for the info effort Kansasalumn!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> ! WOW! Thanks for the info effort Kansasalumn!



As you can see how much I love KU, to write up all that. and second how sad that I acutally research all the names. I knew the present ones, and the big names ones.


----------



## wizard21 (Nov 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> UCLA could easily beat that. Duke could. North Carolina could. And the list goes on.
> ...


I meant from current NBA players. You think the UNC, Duke, AZ etc alums in the NBA would beat a starting five of 

PG - Bryant
SG - McGrady
SF - Rashard Lewis
PF - Kevin Garnett
C - Jermaine O'Neal?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Current NBA Players*

ALABAMA:
Jason Caffey
Robert Horry
Antonio McDyess
Latrell Spreewell
Gerald Wallace

ARIZONA:
Gilbert Arenas
Mike Bibby
Michael Dickerson
Richard Jefferson
Steve Kerr
Chris Mills
Sean Rooks
Miles Simon
Damon Stoudamire
Jason Terry
Loren Woods

CALIFORNIA:
Shareff Abdur-Rahim
Jason Kidd
Sean Lampley
Sean Marks
Lamond Murray
Jamal Sampson
Michael Stewart

CINCINNATI:
Corey Blount
Danny Fortson
DeMarr Johnson
Art Long
Kenyon Martin
Pete Mickeal
Ruben Patterson
Kenny Satterfield
Nick Van Exel

CONNECTICUT:
Ray Allen
Caron Butler
Khalid El-Amin
Richard Hamilton
Travis Knight
Donyell Marshall
Kevin Ollie
Cliff Robinson
Jake Voskuhl

DUKE:
Shane Battier
Carlos Boozer
Elton Brand
Mike Dunleavy
Danny Ferry
Grant Hill
Christian Laettner
Corey Maggette
Cherokee Parks
Jay Williams

GEORGETOWN:
Rueben Boumjte Boumjte
Othella Harrington
Allen Iverson
Alonzo Mourning
Dikembe Mutumbo
Don Reid
Jahidi White
Jerome Williams

GEORGIA TECH:
Kenny Anderson
Jon Barry
Travis Best
Jason Collier
Dion Glover
Matt Harpring
Stephon Marbury

KANSAS:
Drew Gooden
Raef LaFrentz
Greg Ostertag
Paul Pierce
Scott Pollard
Jacque Vaughn

KENTUCKY:
Derek Anderson
Tony Delk
Jamaal Magloire
Jamal Mashburn
Walter McCarty
Ron Mercer
Nazr Mohammed
Scott Padgett
Mark Pope
Tayshaun Prince
Antione Walker

MARYLAND:
Lonny Baxter
Juan Dixon
Steve Francis
Tony Massenburg
Terence Morris
Laron Profit
Joe Smith
Chris Wilcox
Walt Williams

MICHIGAN:
Jamal Crawford
Juwan Howard
Glen Rice
Eric Riley
Jalen Rose
Maurice Taylor
Robert Traylor
Chris Webber

MICHIGAN STATE:
Mateen Cleaves
Jamie Feick
Morris Peterson
Zach Randolph
Jason Richardson
Steve Smith
Eric Snow
Kevin Willis

NORTH CAROLINA:
Vince Carter
Hubert Davis
Joe Forte
Rick Fox
Brendan Haywood
Antawn Jamison
Michael Jordan
George Lynch
Jeff McInnis
Eric Montross
Jerry Stackhouse
Rasheed Wallace
Scott Williams
Shammond Williams

UCLA:
Baron Davis
Dan Gadzuric
Jelani McCoy
Reggie Miller
Jerome Mosio
Tracy Murray
Earl Watson


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wizard21</b>!
> 
> 
> I meant from current NBA players. You think the UNC, Duke, AZ etc alums in the NBA would beat a starting five of
> ...


HELL YA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*I am sorry, but...*

No school can compete with Carolina top to bottom, 1-12. It isnt even debatable. All-time, current, whatever.

All-time 1-12

C-Brad Daugherty
Pf-Sam Perkins
Sf-James Worthy
Sg-Micheal Jordan
Pg-Phil Ford

Vince Carter
Antawn Jamison
Rasheed Wallace
Jerry Stackhouse
Bob McAdoo
Kenny Smith
Walter Davis

And that leaves out all the rest. No school could put a better 12 on the floor period. HS players encluded.
Ford wasnt the best NBA point due to injuries, but on this team, all he has to do is distribute ball and dribble, 2 things he was great at. Could leave Ford out, start Kenny Smith, add Jeff McGuness. Also Haywood, Montross, Kupchack, JR Ried, Scott Williams, Rick Fox, George Lynch, Bobby Jones, Billy Cunningham, all would add depth to a DEEP frontcourt. Shammond, Dudley Bradley, Al Wood, Forte in an already loaded backcourt. 
This team has it all. Scoring champs, many, many All-Stars, athletes, COUNTLESS NBA CHAMPIONSHIP RINGS, Top 50 All-time players, THE GREATEST DUNKERS FROM ONE SCHOOL, and to top it off, the UNQUESTIONED GREATEST PLAYER WHO EVER LIVED. Not to mention the coaching staff. Dean Smith, Larry Brown, Roy Williams, George Karl, and hell, we can make Matt Dougherty manager! Nuff said. Period, end of discussion.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*oh...*

I forgot Hubert Davis, Serge Zwiker and Ron Curry.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> UCLA could easily beat that. Duke could. North Carolina could. And the list goes on.
> ...


It wasn't just Dickerson who was traded for Francis......you make him sound much better than he is if you say that.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: I am sorry, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>RayMond Felton</b>!
> No school can compete with Carolina top to bottom, 1-12. It isnt even debatable. All-time, current, whatever.
> 
> All-time 1-12
> ...


YOu bring good points. But remember, If Kansas did not produce Dean Smith, then UNC could never be what it is today.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

I give my vote to NC for the last 20...Jordan, Worthy, Perkins, Daugherty, Carter, Jamison.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> I give my vote to NC for the last 20...Jordan, Worthy, Perkins, Daugherty, Carter, Jamison.


Oh yeah add Sheed and Stackhouse to the mix.

C Daugherty
PF Sheed
SF Worthy
SG Jordan
PG Felton (soon to be)

6th Carter
x Stackhouse
x Jamison
x Perkins
x McCants (soon)

That equals championship team in any level.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: I am sorry, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> YOu bring good points. But remember, If Kansas did not produce Dean Smith, then UNC could never be what it is today.


I see what you are saying, but YOU need to remember that without UNC, all the marginal success KU has had in the last 20 or so years, wouldnt have happened. UNC alumn Larry Brown got you your last title in 88' and KU doesnt go to Final Fours without UNC's Roy Williams. And also, Dean's last memory of KU was probably getting beat by UNC in 57' championship game, when 5 small white guys beat Wilt Chamberlin.:yes:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: I am sorry, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>RayMond Felton</b>!
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying, but YOU need to remember that without UNC, all the marginal success KU has had in the last 20 or so years, wouldnt have happened. UNC alumn Larry Brown got you your last title in 88' and KU doesnt go to Final Fours without UNC's Roy Williams. And also, Dean's last memory of KU was probably getting beat by UNC in 57' championship game, when 5 small white guys beat Wilt Chamberlin.:yes:


Yes I understand that as well.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Plus there are so many connections between UNC adn Kansas. It is just unreal.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Plus there are so many connections between UNC adn Kansas. It is just unreal.



It is scary really. Dean playing at KU, then coaching UNC, playing triple OT final against Wilt. Larry Brown, Roy, Matt to name a few.
Its almost like watching mirror images the way they run offenses(UNC's current excluded). Big men interior screening, typically good rebounding, good kids, class programs as a whole. I have TONS of respect for KU. I give UNC the edge on players, but KU the edge on homecourt advantage. I hate the Dean Dome, always liked Carmicheal better, students closer to floor. My Dad is good friends with the Dad of one of KU's freshman walk-ons, Christian Moody. He is from my hometown of Asheville, as is Roy Williams. Roy is a great coach, hated that he stayed with you guys, but I understand and respect his reasons.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RayMond Felton</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can not speak on all KU fans. but I beleive KU fans do follow UNC basketball a lot. I for one follow the 'Heels.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Just to clear this up: Chris Webber, Maurice Taylor and Robert Traylor do not represent Michigan. The university does not recognize their existence and neither do the NCAA rulebooks.


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>k^2</b>!
> Just to clear this up: Chris Webber, Maurice Taylor and Robert Traylor do not represent Michigan. The university does not recognize their existence and neither do the NCAA rulebooks.



Too bad, for your sake, the NCAA doesnt forget as easy as you do.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RayMond Felton</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, for your sake, the NCAA doesnt forget as easy as you do.


?? Could you care to explain that attempt at an insult. Michigan admitted their wrong and kicked out everyone that had anything to do w/ Ed Martin. I'm not trying to forget or anything I'm just saying that officially those guys never went to michigan. I've noticed you keep poundin on the wolverines in basically every post about them do you have some personal vendetta against them or just jealousy?


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

*LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>k^2</b>!
> 
> 
> ?? Could you care to explain that attempt at an insult. Michigan admitted their wrong and kicked out everyone that had anything to do w/ Ed Martin. I'm not trying to forget or anything I'm just saying that officially those guys never went to michigan. I've noticed you keep poundin on the wolverines in basically every post about them do you have some personal vendetta against them or just jealousy?



Actually I liked the "Fraud 5" back in the day, even though I am diehard Heels fan, they did things no other team had ever done. But, now that the smoke is clearing, and we are finding out what happened, I feel cheated. Of course they kicked out all those people involved, hindsight is 20/20, but that doesnt mean I and others will forget how much they disgraced college basketball. Who cares that the are no longer "offically" part of the university, the damage has been done, and I know, and will be happy to see the day when more sanctions come. MICHIGAN BBALL IS A FRAUD, and so are the people with the university who turned their backs while it was going on.

And why would I be jealous? LOL!!!!!! Even with a team/coach of cheaters, they couldnt beat my Heels in the 93' Finals, and Duke blew them out too! 
Maybe with all that $ that Webber recieved, he could of bought a tutor to teach him how to count timeouts.:yes:


----------

